# El teatro de Abu/ Grandpa's Home Theater



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I guess is time for my to start my HT construction thread.....:dontknow: After getting tired at looking my garage being converted from a fine automotive storage facility to a full time house junk alternate re-localization site I said no more to my wife... Yeah right!!! Jajajaja. NOT!!! I kindly suggested to her that we needed a bigger family room for the grand kids. Around the beginning of the year I decided (she gave me permission)  to build "our" HT and started looking in the Net for information. I found a couple of sites that had great information on the subject and this is one of the best. With a lot of nice people driving towards the same goals, making a better home theater. So... this is it!! "El teatro de Abu" or Granpa's Home Theater construction thread. 

Although I have been working on construction management for around 15 years, most of my experience is in the industrial and telecom side of it. Let see how this goes....

I already been working on his for about a month so you will see some progress. This is a drawing of my original garage.









And this the floor plan for the HT.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome, I love theater build threads!!! Keep the pictures coming! :T 
What size will the theater end up being?

matt


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm trying to keep it around 19' X 14' X 8'. I don't have too much space to work with. Have to keep a small utility room and some closet space. All walls are 6" reinforced concrete and are integral part of the house and support members. So those will stay as they are.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That can turn into a nice room for sure. There are people who would die to have that much space.

Bryan


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

Bryan, I know that space is in a premium in modern houses. The only place I got to build something like a HT is in that garage. It was a miracle that wife agreed with this. I'm going to try my best with this build out.

I also have seen your acoustics handy work in a lot of the HT's around here and I'm sure I could use some of that in this build. I'm already planning to install some bass traps in both front corners and behind the rear seats, 1 1/2" acoustic foam in the lower portions of the walls (covered with fabric) and 0C703 on the front wall.

Soon some pictures.....


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

Just some before pictures:


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok. So, let's start demolishing that closet wall. It should be easy!!! Yeah... right.. And after 6 hours....:sweat:








The whole thing is down. Half the concrete is in the floor and the other half is in black plastic bags to comply with wife's and HOA's regulations.......


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry about the lousy iphone pictures.... I'm the one taking the pictures...... I don't have a better camera..... The photographer is on vacation...... Wife is using the camera.........MMMMmmm..... Ok.ok.ok.... I was too tired to get the good camera upstairs.....:thud: Maybe next time....


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

New pictures.... With decent camera... If they don't look good it is all my fault....:dontknow: 

Gate side wall:


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

Kitchen side new wall.


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

Supply and return ducts.


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

Some progress.... Working on the sofits and insulation.


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

Already started with the electricals.... Does anybody knows of a Green Glue distributor in this part of the woods? Shipping it by UPS or Fed Ex to the Island is really expensive!!!!:yikes:


----------

